# Damon Daybreak slide problems



## Delbert (Oct 31, 2007)

Just bought a Damon Daybreak 3270 year 2002 with lounge/dinette slide, having a problem getting the slide back in fully, appears to be catching at the top front corner, the gap at each end is not the same, the rear has more clearance than the front, is it possible to adjust the slide so that is more central


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

The only advice I can offer is to ensure that the coach is perfectly level on both axis before retracting..

You may need to extend the slide, level the coach and try again, sorry if you know this already.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi delbert no idea but if you contact Duncan at http://www.starspangledspanner.co.uk/ he will help.

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Delbert said:


> Just bought a Damon Daybreak 3270 year 2002 with lounge/dinette slide, having a problem getting the slide back in fully, appears to be catching at the top front corner, the gap at each end is not the same, the rear has more clearance than the front, is it possible to adjust the slide so that is more central


If you find out, would you PLEASE post results cos this is possibly my next coach.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thats if Ffiona doesnt take to the Fiver


----------



## Delbert (Oct 31, 2007)

Zaskar 

If I resolve the issue I will post the resolution on here.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes dear, Lol


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Delbert,
First thing you need to do is identify what type of slide out mechanism you have, chances are you will have a rack and pinion(manufactured by power gear), if so there is a small front to rear adjustment on the bolts that go up through the floor at the outer extremity of the rack. You could also have a hydraulic/cable mechanism(hwh) which I would have to see to tell you how to adjust it.
The first thing you MUST do is have a look at the mechanism to make sure you have no damaged components both inside the rv, rollers that run on the floor of the rv, and outside plastic/metal wheels that support the arms. 
let me know what mechanism you have.
Dunc.


----------



## Delbert (Oct 31, 2007)

damondunc said:


> Hi Delbert,
> First thing you need to do is identify what type of slide out mechanism you have, chances are you will have a rack and pinion(manufactured by power gear), if so there is a small front to rear adjustment on the bolts that go up through the floor at the outer extremity of the rack. You could also have a hydraulic/cable mechanism(hwh) which I would have to see to tell you how to adjust it.
> The first thing you MUST do is have a look at the mechanism to make sure you have no damaged components both inside the rv, rollers that run on the floor of the rv, and outside plastic/metal wheels that support the arms.
> let me know what mechanism you have.
> Dunc.


damondunc

Many thanks for the advice I will try and get down to the RV this week, not kept at home, I will take some pictures and find out the make and get back to you.

Derek


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

damondunc said:


> ...................chances are you will have a rack and pinion(manufactured by power gear), if so there is a small front to rear adjustment on the bolts that go up through the floor at the outer extremity of the rack. .Dunc.


Thats the type my Landau has. 
So whats the score with these bolts Dunc? 
Is just a case of loosen them off and try and shove the slide out one way or the other as required?
..........and please tell me what the flippin' 'eck I'd move a full slide out with!!!!!!!!!! 8O


----------

